# How Many Shots?



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

How many shots should I roughly be getting with the obvious fact that it will vary between band sets. I'm currently only getting about 400ish shots out of my bands and am disappointed with this. I am using single TBG 25-20mm tapers. I know theraband is pretty bad and I am ordering some GZK but I still want to get the most out of the rest of the theraband that I have. Shooting 10mm clay balls which are a bit light for the taper which could be a factor. I cut all my bands at 17cm with the pouch tie and fork ties in mind so about 15.5cm of active band length. So how many shots y'all getting out of a set?


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Straight cuts always last longer than taper cuts, don’t max out your bands either if you want longer band life.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Wasting way too much energy for long band life. Also make sure that your fork tips have no square corners.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

That is way too much rubber for clay shot.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

SLINGDUDE said:


> That is way too much rubber for clay shot.


Yep that's what I thought originally cheers.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

andypandy1 said:


> Straight cuts always last longer than taper cuts, don't max out your bands either if you want longer band life.


Yeah but I use it for hunting paired with 3/8" steel ammo so I want plenty enough power for a clean kill.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Wasting way too much energy for long band life. Also make sure that your fork tips have no square corners.


Yeah cheers.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

It would seem that you can't have it all in one set of bands. Shooting clay is making the bands snap back kind of like a stock whip.
On the other hand 3/8 steel will give you kill power. I would suggest two sets of bands. Maybe one or the other rolled up in a pill bottle.
Don't take that much to change over when needed. Just my 2cents worth.
PS: 400ish shots ain't that bad.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I don't know exactly but it's in the hundreds bands are easy to change and really don't cost much at all if you cut your own so to me it's not a issue.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

romanljc said:


> I don't know exactly but it's in the hundreds bands are easy to change and really don't cost much at all if you cut your own so to me it's not a issue.


Yeah I cut my own and I can get the GZK at a relatively good price but the theraband is very expensive.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

SJAaz said:


> It would seem that you can't have it all in one set of bands. Shooting clay is making the bands snap back kind of like a stock whip.
> On the other hand 3/8 steel will give you kill power. I would suggest two sets of bands. Maybe one or the other rolled up in a pill bottle.
> Don't take that much to change over when needed. Just my 2cents worth.
> PS: 400ish shots ain't that bad.


Alright cheers bud.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Lately I've been cutting my Precise 0.65 bands 3 gen. at 15 cm. So, the actual lenght considering attachments is about 13 cm., anchor point in the mouth.

Yes: very short life bands but also very powerful and extremely accurate.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Ordo said:


> Lately I've been cutting my Precise 0.65 bands 3 gen. at 15 cm. So, the actual lenght considering attachments is about 13 cm., anchor point in the mouth.
> 
> Yes: very short life bands but also very powerful and extremely accurate.


Alright cheers.


----------

